# Lets get a count



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

How many of you got started in woodturning because of this board? Or hearing about it on 2cool.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Here LOL Actually got started just before the board was created.

Thanks Bobby


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I buy and immediately lose or destroy lots of sun glasses. Bill has a super secrete contact for Costa's and I have been buying a few from him over the years. One day he hands me a pen (Persimon) with the glasses and we start talking about wood turning and duck calls and fishing lures and well, the rest is history. While it could be said I got hooked via this forum, I still prefer to blame Bill directly. LOL !


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I know. I blame Bill for everything too.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Yep


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

100 % in this corner...Bobby/Galvbay/Bill..etc...gut-hooked me good..and it's prolly the best thing that could have happened to/for me at that point in my life...

Like ol' Trod...I leap head-first into anything I get interested in..but having this forum to turn to when problems arose was a God-send...

...a little 'blast from the past below....

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=103752


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I quote myself in that link LOL



bill said:


> Yes, Thanks!! This is going to be fun!


And I was right


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I was turning before 2cool, however I had stopped not turned in about a year before finding this forum and renewed my interst and got started again. I had just seemed to stop for a while and don't know why I had stopped and have again had a ball getting started again.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Yep!

Course I got out of turning BUT I get to live vicariously thru you guys. I enjoy seeing the fruits of your labor and patience. You turners keep up the good work!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Guess you could count me in on that. I have thought about getting into it for years (based on memories from my grandfather) but reading the threads convinced me to take the plunge and buy a lathe etc. Now if I could just find time to start using it.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*pens*

It's all the fourms fault !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I was at it all long before I found this place. I wanted to make pens before also but I think you guys sped that up a bit. Now, if I ever get my garage back I'll be happy again. 

later, biggreen


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

BG, you will be back in business soon. I'd consider the whole thing an opportunity to redo the shop from top to bottom ! Unless it was already your dream shop, then I'd still consider myself lucky, but still be pizzed! Did you take any pics?


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

i was making lures before I met you guys, actually found the website by accident. Shannon and I were planning our trip back to Texas to get married last year and I was looking or some fishing sites to get a feel as to how things were going and as to how they have changed since my 20 year absence from Texas.
Found 2cool and this great roup down in the basement, have been trapped ever since. :cheers:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Way back when gas was .25 a gallon! I still have my first turning from 7th grade (1967) somewhere in the shop. It was when I attended my first woodturners meeting ('87?)that I found out that I really didn't know anything about it after 20 years..lol! Retirement and a new machine gave me the time and equipment to go after it the way I always wanted to. I would post up pics on the TTMB board every now and then to show some of the turnings. What a great place! gb


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

*hey galvbay*

when are you going to come and help me with my shop at Bonnette - can't believe i found you here!!!


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

I found this site after I started turning. My wife bought me a Jet 14x42 a year and a half ago for my 50th birthday. What a Gal!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

surfgrinder...glad you found the board. There is some good 'stuff' here! Let me know how everything goes at Bonnette. When do you get the keys???? jg


----------



## OooOooThatSmell (Feb 8, 2008)

Never have turned, but after reading some of the post and looking at some of the creations you fine folk have done........it's got my interest up.

I really think I'm going to like this site!!

Take Care,
Doug


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

*hey galvbay*

i already have the keys- just waiting for school to wind down and the current resident to pack. I will get you in there asap. Just don't want to hurt anyone's feelings. Keep watching the weather. It is about to be on!!!!


----------

